# How do you rock your Bionic?



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*How are you rocking your Bionic?*​
No screen protector or case 1850.00%Case only 925.00%Screen Protector only 411.11%My extended battery is too big for a case!513.89%


----------



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Have a cover or screen protector and treat it like a newborn child? Going n00d? Find out that the extended battery is not making finding a case too easy? Lets hear it!

Also feel free to drop in the comments your favorite case/protector/other stuff that lets your Bionic feel safe at night!


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Naked


----------



## atcjeff (Sep 22, 2011)

My bionic rocks ruff and tuff in the buff!


----------



## Mattrleaf (Sep 22, 2011)

Asshole naked, just waiting to get balls deep into something!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## raserei (Sep 20, 2011)

me likes ext battery + shell
not using the holster though - just doesnt feel right


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Naked with a seen guard, I ordered a case, but the phones so slick I might end up taking it off and rising just being careful

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sLpFhaWK (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a screen proctector and the case that came w/ the screen protector and car charger bundle from verizon. Case is a little bulky but it accomodates the extended battery as well, and works w/ the gps dock.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 6, 2011)

Birthday suit and all hanging loose plus rocking a screen protector!


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I couldn't vote. The Poll made no sense. Yes, i have a screen protector, no i don't have a Case as i have Extended battery.
you need a 5th bubble for Screen protector only because Extended battery is too big.


----------



## tp76 (Aug 22, 2011)

I cut a hole in the back of my Otterbox to make room for the extended battery


----------



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

tp76 said:


> I cut a hole in the back of my Otterbox to make room for the extended battery


thats some good work right there!


----------



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

dangerous said:


> I couldn't vote. The Poll made no sense. Yes, i have a screen protector, no i don't have a Case as i have Extended battery.
> you need a 5th bubble for Screen protector only because Extended battery is too big.


your right.. at first i had 5 choices.. then i forgot what to put for the 5th choice and deleted it. Now i dont think i can add another! Oh well :-(


----------



## Edi (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine's running wildly in the buff.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

naked back(no battery cover) with Extended battery with modified otterbox. not sure ifi can post this here but here's the link to my thread on my modified otterbox case. 
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...ustom-otterbox-commuter-extended-battery.html


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I found a case with a kickstand and use a screen cover.....had an otterbox but returned it because it didn't fit extended....what a drag

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

"nerdslogic said:


> I found a case with a kickstand and use a screen cover.....had an otterbox but returned it because it didn't fit extended....what a drag
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I have a otterbox commuter with extended battery. Had to do some modification but nothing to crazy. Check the post above.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Butt Naked for me. After all the abuse it gets on a daily basis, it still looks brand new. My TB was beat to hell the first week.

Moto done good...



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## buckyn8 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am running a screen protector and a case!


----------



## mmw68666 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have the otter box with an extended battery without the battery door it fits


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got my phone replaced and it feels helps good with out the screen protector and the screen looms smoother too?....but I think the stop can get scratched so im going to place mine on to night.....


----------

